# Ohio River water flow



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

:F Is the river at a good depth for shore fishing - or is it too high ? I'm mostly concerned about Cumberland, Pike and Hannibal.


----------



## Wiperwilly (May 12, 2009)

Hannibal was about 15 foot yesterday morning, higher than I am used to.


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

Thanks Wiperwilly. I live 3 hours away, so I really don't want to go the distance if the water is too high. Haven't fish the Ohio River yet, but looking forward to it.


----------



## Wiperwilly (May 12, 2009)

I know what ya mean Jim, Im a couple hours away myself, but I cant stay away, just the thought of hooking up with just one decent wiper makes the drive worth while for me, even though the water was the other day I was still able to get a really nice smallmouth 23inches and hooked up with 5 nice wipers. The water was high, it was a bit cloudy and it was fast with strong current, but it wasnt unfishable, just had to change my tactics a bit. 
I am heading to the river in the morning, hoping to do even better than the last trip. I will keep ya posted.
....Willy


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Go to the top of this section and go to the first "sticky"(Ohio River Forecasts) and you'll find all the current info you could need except what baits work where!


----------



## alwayssnagged (Apr 17, 2010)

Was down at launch today Below Pike Island. Water running 2-3 feet high and a little mirky.


----------



## lil goose (Oct 16, 2009)

Jigging Jim said:


> Thanks Wiperwilly. I live 3 hours away, so I really don't want to go the distance if the water is too high. Haven't fish the Ohio River yet, but looking forward to it.


If you are fishing for hybrid dont let the high water deter you through the years i have had some of my best hybrid days when the water is high and current is strong it seems to stack them up at locks! I would be willing to bet if you were there tomorrow and run a shiner about 3' below a big float at new cumberland on west va. side in the first lock you would have some fun!!


----------



## husky hooker (Apr 6, 2004)

down at pike last week i seen some dandy wipers come out!!! they were using skippy heads!!!!on bottom. some of the biggest i ve ever seen. biggest i got through the years was and 8 lber.


----------

